# Employment Verification



## vp1992 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All
I have gone through many posts regarding physical verification, telephonic verification by DIBP.
I have a few queries related to it.
1) In case of physical verification I read they visit company offices. But since I have worked/currently working in MNC I dont think they will be allowed inside campus due to security issues. How will the physical verification be impacted in that case?
2) In case of telephonic verification do they call me and my references ( from whom I got statutory declaration) or HR as well. I didnt mention any roles and responsibilites on company letter since my company doesnt provide such documents.
3) Many people mention they got direct grants. What does that actually mean?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vp1992 said:


> Hi All
> I have gone through many posts regarding physical verification, telephonic verification by DIBP.
> I have a few queries related to it.
> 1) In case of physical verification I read they visit company offices. But since I have worked/currently working in MNC I dont think they will be allowed inside campus due to security issues. How will the physical verification be impacted in that case?
> ...


*1-* Before visiting, they will find out the right person in your company, get an appointment, and then visit. I am sure that with an appointment email, they will be allowed inside.

*2-* I remember someone saying that in his case, they found out the HR and CEO's email addresses, wrote an email to the author (attaching the SD) and marked copies to the HR and the CEO in CC.

*3-* Means- got a grant without the CO having to come back asking for any additional documents. The applicant filled in all the visa application forms correctly, provided all documentation including PCC and got their Medicals done even before a CO was allocated. Thus, at the time when the CO was allocated, s/he had nothing more to do but just verify the application, process it, and grant the visa(s).


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

If they want to conduct verification, would they contact you to find out whom to verify with?


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello,

I also have question on the physical Verification during the Visa Grant process. Do we need to present on the home address mentioned in the Passport for the Physical Verification or is it just the office address. Its because the home address mentioned in the Passport is different than which i am currently staying.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

evangelist said:


> If they want to conduct verification, would they contact you to find out whom to verify with?


I meant they would find out the web address of the company, find out the board number, or the general email address, call there (or write to them) and speak to the HR and get an appointment with them directly without involving the applicant.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

KeeDa said:


> *1-* Before visiting, they will find out the right person in your company, get an appointment, and then visit. I am sure that with an appointment email, they will be allowed inside.
> 
> *2-* I remember someone saying that in his case, they found out the HR and CEO's email addresses, wrote an email to the author (attaching the SD) and marked copies to the HR and the CEO in CC.
> 
> *3-* Means- got a grant without the CO having to come back asking for any additional documents. The applicant filled in all the visa application forms correctly, provided all documentation including PCC and got their Medicals done even before a CO was allocated. Thus, at the time when the CO was allocated, s/he had nothing more to do but just verify the application, process it, and grant the visa(s).


#2 is True. They went through the company website and found the HR head & Country CEO contacts. mailed them directly. The HR head then delegated it to my manager(as mentioned in the reference letter) and the HR team to respond to the mail.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a HR letter with roles and responsibilities which I got recently from my company.
but at the time of getting ACS I had submitted an SD from my colleague.
now im confuses should I submit my HR letter or the SD.
As the R&R on both are same.
though jeeten had suggested to submit same docs as ACS will it matter if I only submit the HR letter with R&R as that would be a better proof. What would be your suggestions.


----------



## vp1992 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi 
I am not claiming any points for experience in my EOI. To what extent would employment verification be conducted in that case? after reading through various posts I suppose verification is mostly conducted in case you are claiming points
I am worried because I had a very bitter experience in my 2nd company and I left it with extremely bad terms.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vp1992 said:


> Hi
> I am not claiming any points for experience in my EOI. To what extent would employment verification be conducted in that case? after reading through various posts I suppose verification is mostly conducted in case you are claiming points
> I am worried because I had a very bitter experience in my 2nd company and I left it with extremely bad terms.


As for verification- I think if they have to, they will still conduct it because that employment experience gained you the positive skilled assessment. So, even if you did not claim any points, it is equally important in your application.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> I have a HR letter with roles and responsibilities which I got recently from my company.
> but at the time of getting ACS I had submitted an SD from my colleague.
> now im confuses should I submit my HR letter or the SD.
> As the R&R on both are same.
> though jeeten had suggested to submit same docs as ACS will it matter if I only submit the HR letter with R&R as that would be a better proof. What would be your suggestions.


I too would suggest use the SD just to keep things consistent. Moreover, your employer reference might have a date later than your assessment date. If they have to conduct a verification, they still would do it irrespective of whether it was a SD or employer reference.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

vp1992 said:


> Hi
> I am not claiming any points for experience in my EOI. To what extent would employment verification be conducted in that case? after reading through various posts I suppose verification is mostly conducted in case you are claiming points
> I am worried because I had a very bitter experience in my 2nd company and I left it with extremely bad terms.


even if you have left the company on bitter terms, they have to provide factual information when an official agency like DIAC asks for data. 
No need to get unduly concerned about your terms at the time of leaving. Many people in the company would have changed by now, and all that remains is HR records.

Also, that is not your present employer.


----------



## karthikmo19 (Jul 20, 2015)

Any idea what type of questions are asked to the HR when a physical verification is done? And is this done by a third-party company?


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

*closed company*

Hi All,

Can you please let me know what will happen in case company is closed already ?

Do we need to mention in SD that company is closed currently.

Please suggest.


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I have made a mistake! As per one of employment records my reliving date is 2nd of April 2012, but in the statutory the date is mentioned as 27th March 2012 and ACS too has taken 27th March as the date. Now when DIAC checks with that company and find two different dates will that create a problem, though I have given an earlier date? I am extremely tensed, can anyone please let me know.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Rani74 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have made a mistake! As per one of employment records my reliving date is 2nd of April 2012, but in the statutory the date is mentioned as 27th March 2012 and ACS too has taken 27th March as the date. Now when DIAC checks with that company and find two different dates will that create a problem, though I have given an earlier date? I am extremely tensed, can anyone please let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi Rani, 

I am in exact situation you are in, my date of relieving was 6th sep, while my reference, eoi and visa application has 4th sept (off by 2 days) 

I dont know what to do. Thinking to keep mum and explain the situation as and when CO ask. 

Cheers.


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Rani,
> 
> I am in exact situation you are in, my date of relieving was 6th sep, while my reference, eoi and visa application has 4th sept (off by 2 days)
> 
> ...


Oh! Thats sad . I shall pm you my details.


----------



## ammarprogrammer (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi All,
I want to ask if my company that I have worked in danger country like Iraq,Libya how can make Employment Verification especially, the first company in Libya don't have website but I have all details company and manager info..Thanks to all in advance


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

ammarprogrammer said:


> Hi All,
> I want to ask if my company that I have worked in danger country like Iraq,Libya how can make Employment Verification especially, the first company in Libya don't have website but I have all details company and manager info..Thanks to all in advance


I think they do physical verification's as well in some cases.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> As for verification- I think if they have to, they will still conduct it because that employment experience gained you the positive skilled assessment. So, even if you did not claim any points, it is equally important in your application.


In a recent thread you suggested that employment verification is not done when not claiming work experience points so I'm a bit confused now. 

Do they always verify with the employers?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> In a recent thread you suggested that employment verification is not done when not claiming work experience points so I'm a bit confused now.
> 
> Do they always verify with the employers?


I know I did where the applicant had other employments where he is claiming points from. If they have to verify that applicant, they would verify with his current employer where he is claiming points from. Even then, I am saying that there is a slight chance of it happening. We don't know the criteria about whom they decide to verify.
No, it does not always happen.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

hi keeda 
i want to know if i made the additional request for assessing the experience with engineers australia will the co also will contact the companies also ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Since EA does not conduct any job verification and they provide their assessment result purely based on the claims that you make, DIBP has the right to have these claims verified and so, not now, but at the visa stage, you may have to go through job verification. It mostly involves them contacting your companies with the documents that you submitted and asking them to verify the claims.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Job Verification*

Hi All,

Can you please tell me that while applying fro visa (189/190):
1. If I am NOT claiming any points for Work Experience, Will CO still do job verification??
2. Will they do job verification of my spouse?
Considering I am a Pakistani, would my application undergo job verification or not?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello KeeDa... I wana ask a question. I also submitted my unpaid Australian experience as i mentioned in form 80 but didn't claim any point of auzi experience. Any chances of employment verification there or my Co will ignore that unpaid experience? Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rehan77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please tell me that while applying fro visa (189/190):
> 1. If I am NOT claiming any points for Work Experience, Will CO still do job verification??
> ...





deepgill said:


> Hello KeeDa... I wana ask a question. I also submitted my unpaid Australian experience as i mentioned in form 80 but didn't claim any point of auzi experience. Any chances of employment verification there or my Co will ignore that unpaid experience? Thanks


No. Never heard them verifying jobs that were marked not-related to the occupation and not counting towards points.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No. Never heard them verifying jobs that were marked not-related to the occupation and not counting towards points.


Hi Kedaa
Just to extend the question further, have you seen employment verification done in case applicant is not claiming points but still has 1-2 years of relevant experience?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No. Never heard them verifying jobs that were marked not-related to the occupation and not counting towards points.


Thanks a lot KeeDa


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Kedaa
> Just to extend the question further, have you seen employment verification done in case applicant is not claiming points but still has 1-2 years of relevant experience?


Nopes, not yet heard of such a case either.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Nopes, not yet heard of such a case either.


Thanks for your reply Keeda.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
My work experience certificate way submitted last month and Pakistani verification department is stated to verify after 4 weeks and last week they called at my work place 3 times and asked for information regarding me and today they again called at my work place and asked for the same things in different ways.
I am too much worried what is going on??Did anyone else faced the same problem?
Please share your experience

Thanks in advance


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My work experience certificate way submitted last month and Pakistani verification department is stated to verify after 4 weeks and last week they called at my work place 3 times and asked for information regarding me and today they again called at my work place and asked for the same things in different ways.
> I am too much worried what is going on??Did anyone else faced the same problem?
> Please share your experience
> ...



Hi Hamza
Could you please tell how many points you are claiming for experience?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Dear gd2015, my visa is subclass 457.Skilled base temporary visa.
Is there any thing like verification related to points??


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Dear gd2015, my visa is subclass 457.Skilled base temporary visa.
> Is there any thing like verification related to points??


yes for skilled independent visa, there might be employment verification in case you are claiming points.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> yes for skilled independent visa, there might be employment verification in case you are claiming points.


You are right dear,Last week they verified from the office by calling 3 times on the same day.But calling again and again(today after a week) makes some irritating noise.
What do you understand from these circumstances??and how long this employment verification lasts???


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Any Expert to advise????


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Bump .......


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello Hamza don't worry. Sorry to say if they will not satisfy they will call again or might be physical verification, make sure you should present at your workplace and alert your all colleagues and Boss. I am also waiting for 489 visa grant. My phone verification have been done on 3rd sept and waiting for physical verification.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello Hamza don't worry. Sorry to say if they will not satisfy they will call again or might be physical verification, make sure you should present at your workplace and alert your all colleagues and Boss. I am also waiting for 489 visa grant. My phone verification have been done on 3rd sept and waiting for physical verification.


thanks for the reply deep,in my letterhead I have mentioned that I left the job on 15-oct-2015,so I must still be present there???
They called at least 4 time in the last 2 weeks,can you please intimate me the average time of the verification process???
How do they perform physical verification???
I am very confused dear


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> thanks for the reply deep,in my letterhead I have mentioned that I left the job on 15-oct-2015,so I must still be present there???
> They called at least 4 time in the last 2 weeks,can you please intimate me the average time of the verification process???
> How do they perform physical verification???
> I am very confused dear


Hamza as my phone verification has done on 3rd sept. After that day i am still waiting for the answer. If they satisfy you will get your grant at any time may be within a week. Sorry i don't know that after resign you should present there because i am still working at my current workplace. 
Please expert answer this question.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

You are right Deep,


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Any Idea ???


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

No mate ...... Just waiting and praying.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

deepgill said:


> No mate ...... Just waiting and praying.


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Deep Soon you will get your Grant,I am sure.
But update me whenever you Get it


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Hamza may your words come ture. Definitely i will update and best of luck you tooo.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Deep, have you submitted form 16?
What is it? and if you can send it to me


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hamza i didn't submit this form. I think it is a (TDS certificate)means tax payment which we have paid advance to employer and employer has paid it to the government on our behalf.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes exactly deep


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Deep, have you submitted form 16?
> What is it? and if you can send it to me


Hi Hamza,

Form 16 is a tax document specially in India. Not useful in your case.

Moreover, as you have already submitted your docs and going under verification, it means you Visa is just around the corner ( if verification goes well with DIBP) ..... So you need not worry about any other docs. If they require any kind of additional doc the CO would request you. Do not unnecessarily bother your mind and pray for best outcome.

Best wishes


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Hamza,
> 
> Form 16 is a tax document specially in India. Not useful in your case.
> 
> ...


Your kind words mean a lot for me dear.
Best of Luck for you as well.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

One more question please,
One of my friend in Australia told me that the Embassy can call me for the employment verification???
My case is also under process,and do I need to be prepared for a verification call regarding my job/employment here in Pakistan???


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> One more question please,
> One of my friend in Australia told me that the Embassy can call me for the employment verification???
> My case is also under process,and do I need to be prepared for a verification call regarding my job/employment here in Pakistan???


Yes, they might call you...

I appreciate, if you can share what questions are being asked from your employer in detail....???

Also, tell did they call to your old employers too??


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Yes, they might call you...
> 
> I appreciate, if you can share what questions are being asked from your employer in detail....???
> 
> Also, tell did they call to your old employers too??


My pleasure dear.
They called my old boss and asked the following questions:
Who is (said my name)??
Who are you(since they called 4 times in 2 weeks and asked from different persons of the company)???
What was his job?
His responsibilities?
His Pay Package?
His Performance?
How long he worked here?
Why he left the job?
They asked for the payslips but they said that we deal in cash..
THESE WERE ALL THOSE QUESTIONS ASKED BY THEM IN 4 CALLS..
THEY CALLED AGAIN AND AGAIN THE NEXT DAY AND ASK THE SAME QUESTIONS? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they might call you...
> ...



It seems like you have resigned your company after lodging visa may b thats why they are concerned. But thats my thinking... 
Did you let them know about it? Or if you have joined a new company ..did you mention/mail to them ? 
I guess that matters... 
In my case i am waiting since july ..i am also in a doubt they are doing some employment verification ?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> It seems like you have resigned your company after lodging visa may b thats why they are concerned. But thats my thinking...
> Did you let them know about it? Or if you have joined a new company ..did you mention/mail to them ?
> I guess that matters...
> In my case i am waiting since july ..i am also in a doubt they are doing some employment verification ?


Yes I resigned from my company on 15th Oct 2015 and I think you are right.
No I didn't intimate them regarding resignation from my previous company and further updates regarding new updates.
They may call me and ask me reason for leaving the job and ask that what am I doing these days...


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hamza77 said:


> Yes I resigned from my company on 15th Oct 2015 and I think you are right.
> No I didn't intimate them regarding resignation from my previous company and further updates regarding new updates.
> They may call me and ask me reason for leaving the job and ask that what am I doing these days...


Just sharing my experience here. I too had resigned from my job after lodging visa. One week before my last working day, I uploaded form 1022 mentioning about my resignation from my current company. 

My manager who had given me reference letter had left the organization, for that I uploaded a note for CO stating the fact and gave the details of Human resource Manager. 

Before uploading, I too was in dilemma whether to inform DIBP about my resignation. Someone guided me that its better to disclose everything upfront rather than DIBP discovering it. 

PS. Verification was not done in my case. 
Cheers.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Just sharing my experience here. I too had resigned from my job after lodging visa. One week before my last working day, I uploaded form 1022 mentioning about my resignation from my current company.
> 
> My manager who had given me reference letter had left the organization, for that I uploaded a note for CO stating the fact and gave the details of Human resource Manager.
> 
> ...


Dear, Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lets hope for the best. I have applied in july and still waiting ....


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Yes I resigned from my company on 15th Oct 2015 and I think you are right.
> No I didn't intimate them regarding resignation from my previous company and further updates regarding new updates.
> They may call me and ask me reason for leaving the job and ask that what am I doing these days...


Hi Hamza,

Hope all goes well with your case.... Plz do keep posted about developments.

All the best


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Hamza,
> 
> Hope all goes well with your case.... Plz do keep posted about developments.
> 
> All the best


Yes dear why not.
I will update regarding my case.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Lets hope for the best. I have applied in july and still waiting ....


please update your Signature...When did you apply?


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi All,

Would be wrong to change my company at this point of time, when my EOI is lodged and am about to lodge my main application? Will this effect the employment verification process as my EOI would show my present employer as xyz while in reality (if I would be changing job) the so called present employer will be my ex employer! Please help, am confused .

Rani


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Rani74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would be wrong to change my company at this point of time, when my EOI is lodged and am about to lodge my main application? Will this effect the employment verification process as my EOI would show my present employer as xyz while in reality (if I would be changing job) the so called present employer will be my ex employer! Please help, am confused .
> 
> Rani


You are rite. Getting relieving letter and serving notice period would take time which DIBP would eventually ask for the documents . I would suggest you avoid changes as that would just complicate the processing for you.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

I wonder if we submit all the documents like bank statements experience letters and payslips..still they need to verify the employment ? 
Also i want to ask ..my first company is closed..i gave them an exp letter for that company..but did not mention thats its closed... will that create a problem.?


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope for the best. I have applied in july and still waiting ....
> ...


Dear Hamza, 

Most of the time I am using my phone so could'nt update signature...anyway i lodged visa on 9th of july...Co contact for additiinal forms,medical & pcc ..submitted 24th of sep


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Most of the time I am using my phone so could'nt update signature...anyway i lodged visa on 9th of july...Co contact for additional forms,medical & pcc on 9th sep..submitted 24th of sep


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Most of the time I am using my phone so could'nt update signature...anyway i lodged visa on 9th of july...Co contact for additional forms,medical & pcc on 9th sep..submitted 24th of sep


it is ok dear.what about job verification?can you share your experience


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> I wonder if we submit all the documents like bank statements experience letters and payslips..still they need to verify the employment ?
> Also i want to ask ..my first company is closed..i gave them an exp letter for that company..but did not mention thats its closed... will that create a problem.?


If you have all those evidences,no one needs further verification but the chances of not verifying the employment is minimum.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes sure, out of my 10 years exp Acs deducted 2 years. So claimed points for 8 years


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

I hope the same Hamza ..but dont know whats taking time


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi friends..

Can someone please tell me, do we need to upload any documents for the experience for which i am not claiming any points (i.e. my employment related to the nominated occupation is NO)


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> Hi friends..
> 
> Can someone please tell me, do we need to upload any documents for the experience for which i am not claiming any points (i.e. my employment related to the nominated occupation is NO)


Not required probably but may still be asked. Why don't you just upload what you provided during assessment. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> I hope the same Hamza ..but dont know whats taking time


When did you lodge your visa? 
can you update your signature??


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks... Just wondering... As i dont have any payslips

However i have Offer Letter & Relieving letter , and colleague declaration.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Yes sure, out of my 10 years exp Acs deducted 2 years. So claimed points for 8 years


Soon you will gear a Good news....You are at the edge.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Insha Allah... hoping the same .. & for you as well


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> Thanks... Just wondering... As i dont have any payslips
> 
> However i have Offer Letter & Relieving letter , and colleague declaration.


Bank statements will work for you if you dont have payslips


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the same Hamza ..but dont know whats taking time
> ...


Visa lodged 9th july
Co contact 8th sep
Docs submitted 24th sep 
Grant ??


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

*Status of IMMI visa application*

Hi All,

Just a clarification.
I have applied visa through a agent. Once i paid the fees he has uploaded all my docs except medical and PCC as now.

When i login i can see the status as Application Recieved where as the 'Submit Application' is still enabled?

Not sure if we have to submit once all docs uploaded or it will remain enabled even if we say submit.

Also can u give me details how to clearly verify if my docs are all uploaded and submitted.

Thanks,

ACS: 20Mar 2015
PTE: 15 Aug 2015
EOI: 25 Aug 2015
EOI invitation: 07 Sept
Applied: 17 Oct
CO : Waiting
Grant: XXX


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Experts,

Though not very relevant to this string, but still am posting my concern here.

This is about the gap that I missed mentioning in Form 80.

From the completion of my education to the start of my software profession there is a gap of almost 3 years during which I was working as a teacher and lecture and also had a gap of close to one year for my pregnancy. Now as those are jobs not relevant to my current field I did not add. Now that I have already uploaded Form 80, how else do you guys think I should mention the above. Also is it required to, as they are irrelevant to the job am doing now? Please help, am tensed and feeling sleepless .

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a clarification.
> I have applied visa through a agent. Once i paid the fees he has uploaded all my docs except medical and PCC as now.
> ...


The application is already submitted. That button does not do anything. You can try clicking it.



Rani74 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Though not very relevant to this string, but still am posting my concern here.
> 
> ...


Upload corrected form 80 again under the same category and sub-category with slightly different description to let them know that this one is the latest they should refer to. ravi1984 was contacted by skillselect team to provide information about gaps that he had missed to mention earlier. Point being- there is nothing to worry about. They will email you and ask about it if they find something missing or need more info.


----------



## MavyWills (Oct 23, 2015)

This visa thing is a menace especially when you have a mean HR you can never trust on verifications, God help


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Subscribing to this thread. I want to know the experiences of more people regarding employment verification.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hi Rani,

Your signature reads: Form 80 and Employment verification submitted-23rd November.

What do you mean by Employment verification submitted ??




Rani74 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Though not very relevant to this string, but still am posting my concern here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Rani,
> 
> Your signature reads: Form 80 and Employment verification submitted-23rd November.
> 
> What do you mean by Employment verification submitted ??


Answered this in another post, here is the link to it
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8829466-post12609.html


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Seniors.
I have provided statutory declarations for all 3 companies that I have worked for since none of the companies would provide me roles and responsibilities in company letter head. I am not claiming any points for exp since my relevant exp is only 2 years after ACS deduction.
Does providing SD weaken my case and increase chances of employment verification?
I have all other documents including offer/joining letter. service letter, payslips, bank statements, form 26AS (Tax) which I can upload.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Seniors.
> I have provided statutory declarations for all 3 companies that I have worked for since none of the companies would provide me roles and responsibilities in company letter head. I am not claiming any points for exp since my relevant exp is only 2 years after ACS deduction.
> Does providing SD weaken my case and increase chances of employment verification?
> I have all other documents including offer/joining letter. service letter, payslips, bank statements, form 26AS (Tax) which I can upload.


*As per DIBP, you have to provide evidences for the points claimed. As you arent claiming any experience points, you dont have to upload any documents relevant to your experience.*

However, i would advise you to upload it.*

Chances of verification where experience points are not claimed is slim, but, it depends on the CO.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a query regarding employment verification. Are they going to do employment verification for each and every employer mentioned in the application or just the last employer.? 


ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Sir,
My 8 years experience completed in may 2016.My work exp assessed by EA on 2 sep-2015 upto 7.5 years.
My work exp from feb2008 to may2011 and from Aug2011 to till date.These both exp r in same company.I had relieved from company for 3.5 months in 2011 but due to some domesric reason i had to left far off job and i re joined my same company.i mentioned it on my employer reference letter when applied for assessment in June 2015.
1) Can I re use same company's reference letter with dated June 2015 ,when I would logde visa in may2016?
2) What should I say to CO in case of gap or re joining of same company?
Presently my points r 55+5 and applied to NSW on 13/10/15.
Engineering technologist.
7.5 yrs exp till Nov
Ielts 6 bands


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Sir,
> My 8 years experience completed in may 2016.My work exp assessed by EA on 2 sep-2015 upto 7.5 years.
> My work exp from feb2008 to may2011 and from Aug2011 to till date.These both exp r in same company.I had relieved from company for 3.5 months in 2011 but due to some domesric reason i had to left far off job and i re joined my same company.i mentioned it on my employer reference letter when applied for assessment in June 2015.
> 1) Can I re use same company's reference letter with dated June 2015 ,when I would logde visa in may2016?
> ...


1. As long as the letter has your job titles, titles held for different duration and your roles and responsibilities, CO will be fine. You don't require different letters then. CO is more concerned whether your claims are legitimate or not. Same letter or different letters do not matter.
2. Same as you said here.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Guys,

For those who would like to know how the employment verification happens. Just an FYI. 

This is the standard email which HR department might receive in case of employment verification. I got it from one my friend who is a HR. I was discussing my situation with him so he said he does respond to these kind of emails. I requested him to share the questionnaire for the benefit of this forum. 

He said they call them first >>call connects to the operator>> Operator connects to >>concern HR person>>concern HR person will verify the employee details over phone>> will provide email address of the person who is authorized to reply to these kind of emails and after couple of hours HR may or may not receive an email but mostly they do. Please note that they verification officer would attach the reference letter in the email to HR.

*************************************************************************
Hi XXXX

I require your assistance in verifying the genuineness of the document attached below for the employee – XXXXX


Please share whatever information is available, mostly focusing on
· Job Title
· Period of Employment
· Did the applicant change positions during the period of employment? If yes, provide details including changes to duties, hours and salary
· Duties of applicant (most important)
· Did the employee perform duties as stated in the attached reference letter 
· Whether the employment was full time or part time
· Hours worked per week
· Department in which employee worked
· whom did employee report to
· Was the attached letter prepared by the signatory. Is he/she employed at the stated designation?
· Is the signatory authorized to sign such reliving letter in the organization

For the purpose of duties, it would be important to verify from the manager if the duties mentioned in the attached documents were performed by applicant. Please provide name and contact number of the manager. 

Regards,
XXXXXX

*************************************************************************

All the best guys!


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ravi1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> For those who would like to know how the employment verification happens. Just an FYI.
> 
> ...


Guys here is an update to my above post as edit option is not active:

Please note that the verification officer would attach the reference letter/statutory declaration in the email to HR.

FYI: Mine was statutory declaration and my company HR provided only experience certificate to the verification officer and mentioned that this is what we can provide. HR did not get a reply not even a Thank you and I checked with my references they did not get call/email. Finally I got a interview call from the verification officer after 20 days I guess. Call was about partially technical and personal interview (call duration 40min)

All the best!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> 1. As long as the letter has your job titles, titles held for different duration and your roles I rightnd responsibilities, CO will be fine. You don't require different letters then. CO is more concerned whether your claims are legitimate or not. Same letter or different letters do not matter.
> 2. Same as you said here.


Thanks for ur reply Sir, 
I want to know that can I use same reference letter used at EA assessment stage in june 15.
I will apply in April 2016.
I will gain 5 more points in April with 8 yes exp.
I joined company in qa deptt and presently also worked for manufacturing department ( write both deptt in reference letter).
I have taken my reference letter from my plant head because our HR deptt not give any detail about roles and responsibility.
Am i right?
I m working in Hero group.
Thanx


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Guys please could anyone tell me while applying for Australian pcc from India for 489 Ss visawhich option we need to click... Because which( auzi pcc) i submitted my co said this is Standard Disclosure but he asked for Complete Disclosure Certificate.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Thanks for ur reply Sir,
> I want to know that can I use same reference letter used at EA assessment stage in june 15.
> I will apply in April 2016.
> I will gain 5 more points in April with 8 yes exp.
> ...


Pls reply any senior member


----------



## isanjivg (Sep 27, 2015)

Ravi1 said:


> Guys here is an update to my above post as edit option is not active:
> 
> Please note that the verification officer would attach the reference letter/statutory declaration in the email to HR.
> 
> ...


Hi,could you please elaborate on technical interview? what was asked in the 40 min interview??

Thanks 
sanji


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

isanjivg said:


> Hi,could you please elaborate on technical interview? what was asked in the 40 min interview??
> 
> Thanks
> sanji



Did the person or officer is subject specific or just a officer asking about general questions


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vutla9992 said:


> Did the person or officer is subject specific or just a officer asking about general questions


They do seem know and ask technical or occupation related questions. For instance, for someone (occupation Chef), they asked about difference between chef and a cook, and some more such questions about his occupation (ref: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8574122-post680.html*), for me- *java, etc.*, for yet another member- *.net*


----------



## Manika.aggarwal (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all,
What is the work experience required for claiming 5 points for partner skills? Please smone help me on this as this is not clearly mentioned nywhere


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Manika.aggarwal said:


> Hi all,
> What is the work experience required for claiming 5 points for partner skills? Please smone help me on this as this is not clearly mentioned nywhere


No work experience required. Just a positive assessment. However, some assessing bodies (ACS for instance) might need the applicant to have certain x years of work experience to be able to award the assessment.


----------



## Manika.aggarwal (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks keeda for ur reply.but wats the difference between skill assessment and positive assessment? My assessment will be done by acs and I have 2 years of experience in the past but now m not working.so it's been a gap of 6 yrs nw.so quite concerned about this as we are planning to claim 5 points for my skill assessment but in a dilemma whether we can get that or not.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Manika.aggarwal said:


> Thanks keeda for ur reply.but wats the difference between skill assessment and positive assessment? My assessment will be done by acs and I have 2 years of experience in the past but now m not working.so it's been a gap of 6 yrs nw.so quite concerned about this as we are planning to claim 5 points for my skill assessment but in a dilemma whether we can get that or not.


Outcome of your skills assessment application can be positive or negative. You need a positive outcome and competent English to be able to claim 5 partner points. Additionally, your occupation (ANZSCO) has to be from SOL if you are applying for 189 visa, or CSOL for 190.

You should get a positive result with 2 years of work experience anytime in the past 10 years, provided:
- you worked full time and utilized skills required for your occupation,
- your educational qualification is assessed as ICT Major and as closely related to your occupation.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

waiting


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

spouse English knowledge is compulsory? If spouse don't have minimum English then we need to pay any thing, if the education is also less than Bachelors degree


----------



## Manika.aggarwal (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes even if u are not claiming for partner's point then also ur partner must need to get overall 4.5 score in ielts otherwise u need to pay extra for that.


----------



## munahid (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi manreetvirk,
Best of luck dear, is there any verification of references requested.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

vutla9992 said:


> spouse English knowledge is compulsory? If spouse don't have minimum English then we need to pay any thing, if the education is also less than Bachelors degree


If you can't prove spouse functional English then you have to pay extra around 4k AUD, also known as VAC2 or second installment. 

Search immi website on how to prove functional English. If your spouse education is not in English then average band of 4.5 in ielts or overall 30 in pte academic is required to prove functional English. 

Cheers.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly refer my following post for information regarding "*How to prove Spouse Functional English*"


*VAC2 stands for Visa Application Charge 2 (It is also called Second Installment)*


*Proof of Functional English: Medium of instruction letter from College / University!*


*Medium of instruction letter from college or university- Sample*




rajrajinin said:


> If you can't prove spouse functional English then you have to pay extra around 4k AUD, also known as VAC2 or second installment.
> 
> Search immi website on how to prove functional English. If your spouse education is not in English then average band of 4.5 in ielts or overall 30 in pte academic is required to prove functional English.
> 
> Cheers.





vutla9992 said:


> spouse English knowledge is compulsory? If spouse don't have minimum English then we need to pay any thing, if the education is also less than Bachelors degree


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

munahid said:


> Hi manreetvirk,
> Best of luck dear, is there any verification of references requested.


Till today nothing...


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a question re employment verification for non-current positions. Obviously, some employment episodes could have taken place many years back. If it's not possible to get a reference from the HR/manager, one can provide a statutory declaration. However what does DIBP do with regards to verification of such if:
- the company does not exist anymore
- the employment episode in question is older than the standard period of HR record retention (5 or 6 years?)
- due to turnaround the current staff does not personally know the former employee
Are they going to be satisfied with additional proofs (contract, payslips, tax docs, promotion/review letters) and verification with the person who gave the statutory declaration?


----------



## zoebali17 (Feb 23, 2015)

hi guys,
Need help, my friend has applied under 189(electrical engineer), works for a steel company. 
today HR called him to inform that they have received several mails and also calls from Australia consulate guy(Delhi) to verify the details.
he wants to know the job title and responsibilities,salary, and other things mentioned in the application.
NOW,HR is not ready to give the details to them unless they get a mail mentioning that the details requested is only for the purpose of seeking higher education..if it is for PR then its a blunt no.. 
HR has given the contact details of the Delhi guy, what shall we do?


----------



## zoebali17 (Feb 23, 2015)

hi guys,
Need help, my friend has applied under 189(electrical engineer), works for a steel company. 
today HR called him to inform that they have received several mails and also calls from Australia consulate guy(Delhi) to verify the details.
he wants to know the job title and responsibilities,salary, and other things mentioned in the application.
NOW,HR is not ready to give the details to them unless they get a mail mentioning that the details requested is only for the purpose of seeking higher education..if it is for PR then its a blunt no.. 
HR has given the contact details of the Delhi guy, what shall we do?


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

zoebali17 said:


> hi guys,
> Need help, my friend has applied under 189(electrical engineer), works for a steel company.
> today HR called him to inform that they have received several mails and also calls from Australia consulate guy(Delhi) to verify the details.
> he wants to know the job title and responsibilities,salary, and other things mentioned in the application.
> ...


Could you please share your visa lodged date and CO allocation date.


----------



## zoebali17 (Feb 23, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> Could you please share your visa lodged date and CO allocation date.


Electrical engineer- 233311
EA applied -sept 14,result- positive feb 15
PTE (7+ Each) June 2015
EOI submitted 189 65 points 6th July 2015
Invited - 20 July 2015
Lodged VISA Application 12th Aug 2015
Co Contacted 22 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and medicals)
Medical 25 Nov, PCC-05th OCT 15
Doc Submitted: 04th Dec 2015


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

zoebali17 said:


> hi guys,
> Need help, my friend has applied under 189(electrical engineer), works for a steel company.
> today HR called him to inform that they have received several mails and also calls from Australia consulate guy(Delhi) to verify the details.
> he wants to know the job title and responsibilities,salary, and other things mentioned in the application.
> ...


How many points is he claiming for work experience?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Ravi1 said:


> Guys here is an update to my above post as edit option is not active:
> 
> Please note that the verification officer would attach the reference letter/statutory declaration in the email to HR.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the information. I am currently working in company for 5 years and the reference I got from my manager left the company. So, will CO contact HR in this type of cases?? 

_Keeda, Jeethendra, Other Forum folks who had completed their employment verification:_

Can you give your wild guess whether my Employment verification is completed (or) not with my below timelines please


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Can you give your wild guess whether my Employment verification is completed (or) not with my below timelines please


Just from experience I can say that for you who had CO allocation in May 2015, if the job verification had to happen, it should have happened by now. I've seen just a few cases where it may have happened at max 2 months after CO allocation (happened after about 32 days for myself). Needless to say, don't assume and keep sending reminders to your HR and ex-HRs about possibility of a call or email (so that they don't miss to reply to any such email). I myself am doing this- about every month or so, I call my ex-colleague and ex-HR to remind about it.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Just from experience I can say that for you who had CO allocation in May 2015, if the job verification had to happen, it should have happened by now. I've seen just a few cases where it may have happened at max 2 months after CO allocation (happened after about 32 days for myself). Needless to say, don't assume and keep sending reminders to your HR and ex-HRs about possibility of a call or email (so that they don't miss to reply to any such email). I myself am doing this- about every month or so, I call my ex-colleague and ex-HR to remind about it.


True.. But reminding HRs is a challenge as they directly report under our CEOs, VPs, etc. My manager who gave reference left the company also now. 
(Ex: The relieving letter which we get from MNCs will be from HR Head of that department and have digital signatures. Don't know whether we call that HR directly and inform them as it may not be the correct hierarchy) This is my thought


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys.. no grants today??

Its more than 60 days now after CO allocation and 30 days after I completed all my requests.

I only have one tension about my employment verification, I have a little doubt with my HR manager.. cause I submitted experience letter signed by my supervisor and call was made to HR head.

My question is, if HR head replied with adverse information, does DIBP contact with applicant?? Does this 30+ days time period with no correspondence after employment verification concludes they are satisfied with the verification??

Please give me your opinion.. Thanks


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys.. no grants today??
> 
> Its more than 60 days now after CO allocation and 30 days after I completed all my requests.
> 
> ...


Yes sifat, Of course you will be given 28 days time to prove your genuineness.
NO need to worry at all


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Yes sifat, Of course you will be given 28 days time to prove your genuineness.
> NO need to worry at all


Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## raksand (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys

My visa sub class is 190 (SA)
My visa lodgement date : 19 nov 2015
CO assign : 11 Dec 2015 (give me mail about documents upload)
All document upload as per CO's checklist : 26 Dec 2015.
Employee verification: not yet done (My office confirmed that they didn't get any call about me from aus embassy)

My tension is that in CO's checklist there was no form 80 link. So I didn't give form 80. otherwise i uploaded all documents in immi account as per CO's checklist. After one month of uploading all documents, employee verification has not been done. Assessment in progress shown in immi account.

What is the probable time to get visa or any other clarification? I want to know whether 3 months need from visa lodgement date or information provided date.

BR

Raksand


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No one can inform you as to when Visa application will be processed. This is very subjective and depends on every individual case.


The standard processing time is 3 months. However as said earlier this is very subjective and depends on every individual case.

DIBP aims to decide 75% of visa applications in the time-frame specified for the relevant visa category.


*Service standards | Service standards relevant to individuals >> Visa applications*





raksand said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My visa sub class is 190 (SA)
> My visa lodgement date : 19 nov 2015
> ...


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Senior members,

I have a question about verification. 
I worked for a company from March 2007 to Jan 2009. The parent company sold its division (after I left) in which I was working and now operates under a new name.
I am planning to get a SD from a supervisor I reported to in the last year of my employment ie mid 2008 to jan 2009. This supervisor now works in my organization and is happy to provide SD.
I have: offer letter, promotion letter and relieving letter from the company (with the old company name), salary slip of last 2 months (only 2 because the new company asked for only last 2). 2008 or 2009 form26. I can also get the bank statements.
I understand that ACS will deduct 2-4 years from the total experience. So, when I file EOI, I will be mentioning this experience but will be marking it as "not relevant". Will DIBP conduct verification? I am sure the previous company will be able to verify start date, end date, designation and even the package but not sure about the role and responsibilities. AFAIK, HR does not maintain the RnR records of each and every employee. 

For the second company, I worked there from Jan 2009 till Jan 2013. I worked under 2 managers there. had the same roles and responsibilities. I contacted the HR and they said that you can send a mail to the last manager reported to, outlining the RnR. Once he approves, HR will issue the Referral letter. I want to know if DIBP does the verification, will they only contact the HR or my manger as well? 
My manager can confirm RnR for only the period I worked under him and not for the earlier period. 
Should I follow the same process (getting approval from the other manager) and then mentioning both the manager's detail on the referral letter?

Also, those who have applied for EOI/VISA, can you please adivce that did you upload the same documents that you sent to ACS for employment verification or you only need the offer/promotion/relieving letter?

Please suggest. I don't want to go through the whole process and then loose the opportunity just because of these issues. 
your advice/help is much appreciated.


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

Is there a *turn around time post employment verification* within which the case goes forward. As per my agent, its usually 3 weeks post verification that DIBP responds.

I had filed sub-class 189 visa through agent on 14th July. CO requested additional documents (Form 80 and bank statement) on 10th sept 15 and were submitted by agent on 6th Oct 15. The verification was carried out via mail to HR. This mail was shared with my manager for input since he had provided reference. I have worked with only one company for over 9 years and have claimed maximum points for employment.

I tried searching on the forum but was unable to find any details. Would appreciate input on the query. Thanks.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Lets hope for the best. I have applied in july and still waiting ....


Dear what visa u have applied and which city u belong from pakistan. I am here in same boat


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

What are the cases where DIBP does job verification and when does they skip it. Is there any trend associated with this? I am just curious how people get direct grants in less than 30 days if DIBP does so much background check. I mean how can they wrap things so soon.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Also for 190 VISA does the state not verify anything before sponsorship or is it totally upto DIBP for doing the back ground check?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view* - States do some sort of verification.

However the onus is on DIBP on deciding The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content/Visa application.




ashwin.nooli said:


> Also for 190 VISA does the state not verify anything before sponsorship or is it totally upto DIBP for doing the back ground check?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Verification is very subjective and depends on case to case basis.

Have seen cases where Verification had happened for those applicants who have claimed points for Employment (But NOT for ALL).


Refer posts in following link for details on verification and questions asked in past | *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*





ashwin.nooli said:


> What are the cases where DIBP does job verification and when does they skip it. Is there any trend associated with this? I am just curious how people get direct grants in less than 30 days if DIBP does so much background check. I mean how can they wrap things so soon.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten...that was helpful. I added my bank statements and also tax related docs..hope they won't spend much time in verifing my job info. 





Jeeten#80 said:


> Verification is very subjective and depends on case to case basis.
> 
> Have seen cases where Verification had happened for those applicants who have claimed points for Employment (But NOT for ALL).
> 
> ...


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Ravi1 said:


> Guys here is an update to my above post as edit option is not active:
> 
> Please note that the verification officer would attach the reference letter/statutory declaration in the email to HR.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi,

I am sailing in the same boat. I have experience as under.

Jan'2010-August'2012: Employer1 as an Applications Developer. ANZSCO code 261312.
September'2012-September'2015: Employer2 as an applications developer. ANZSCO code 261312.

Now, my question is that I am still working with the same employer but from 11th September 2015 I got transferred to a different location and my work responsibilities also changed which is not close to a software programmer.

I am planning to claim points for experience. In total, as an applications developer I have 5.7 years of experience from which 2 years will be deducted by ACS for suitability criteria (As I am holding a B.Tech in Computers Science and Engineering and it will be ICT major). This would mean ACS will give me 3.7 years of experience for claiming work experience points as per DIBP points system. 3+ years would fetch me 5 points and my total will become 60 points then.

Now coming to my question. From employer2, I am planning to take a statutory declaration from someone who was 4 levels above me and was a Project Manager. He basically knows my roles and responsibilities in detail and should be able to speak technically with DIBP if they do a background check. Point is that he is going to retire from the organization on 29th February 2016 but he will still be able to access my skills for the time period I am showing to ACS i.e. September'2012-September'2015. Now in this case later on when DIBP reaches my employer they will say that this person has left the organization on 29th Feb 2016. Now can you or other experienced people guide me if it is ok to take a SD from him or will there be a problem later on?
If yes, then should we mention in the SD that he worked in the organization for this period and I have worked under him for this duration. 

Please help guys.


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear All,
I just received my EA assessment and want to lodge my EOI. I submitted reference letter from my manager during EA assessment as my company didnot provide me letter. They strictly rejected my request and now if i submit same reference letter to immigration, and they email it back to my HR, my manager can fall in trouble which i dont want. 
Is there any possibility that I submit statutory declaration with updated time frame as still i am working in same company and submit to immigration. In this case, if they contact HR, my manager will not be in trouble and I have enough other evidence to convince CO in case HR does not recognize them. I am working in Dubai and i have valid work permit, my company is registered with free zone and i also have letter from them which is government organization, i also have full bank statement and pay slips.
Please advise
Regards 


Ravi1 said:


> Guys here is an update to my above post as edit option is not active:
> 
> Please note that the verification officer would attach the reference letter/statutory declaration in the email to HR.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello Friendz,

mine case is similar to you regarding the points and code.... Do you have any idea, if they do employment verification for current job only, or even the past ones???

for the previous one (2yrs) i submitted,
1. Experiencee letter with duties n responsibilities
2. Cash salary received slips
3. TDS certificates mentioning Annual salary n tax paid (By employer)
4. Tax Clearance Certificates (By Inland Revenue Department)

for current one (1yrs) i submitted 
1. Appointment letters, Transfer letters, offer letter, and reference letter signed by my senior project manager (not HR)
2. monthly payslips (printed and stamped)
3. TDS Withholding Certificates (by Account dept.)
4. Bank statement

Is something lagging???


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

@kamalendra, we've seen employment verification at more than one employers: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-773.html#post8185778


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kamalendra said:


> Hello Friendz,
> 
> mine case is similar to you regarding the points and code.... Do you have any idea, if they do employment verification for current job only, or even the past ones???
> 
> ...


It depends........EV can be done by any means for any experience among whichever one claims.......


Generally done by phone calls, mails to the HR, personal visits........etc.......

everything depends on CO......no one can tell you.....

sometimes......they don't even bother to verify.......other hand......viceversa.......so keep calm.....good luck


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> @kamalendra, we've seen employment verification at more than one employers: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-773.html#post8185778


what happen if they could not contact one of them???? because my previous project is going to b phase out this month and will be handed over to management team,,,, and obviously they could not respond regarding my job over there in past.... 
what is the solution mate??? 

Please suggest


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> It depends........EV can be done by any means for any experience among whichever one claims.......
> 
> 
> Generally done by phone calls, mails to the HR, personal visits........etc.......
> ...


what happen if they could not contact one of them???? because my previous project is going to b phase out this month and will be handed over to management team,,,, and obviously they could not respond regarding my job over there in past.... 
what is the solution mate??? i am really worried about previous employment verification

Please suggest


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kamalendra said:


> what happen if they could not contact one of them???? because my previous project is going to b phase out this month and will be handed over to management team,,,, and obviously they could not respond regarding my job over there in past....
> what is the solution mate???
> 
> Please suggest


Can they not respond to basic questions about the applicant, dates, designation and maybe route to another person for more detailed questions about roles and responsibilities? I suggest you give them a heads up so that they are aware of the possibility of employment verification.

In case of failure to verify employment*, it could take 2 routes:

1- if removing that employment period could still keep you eligible with 60+ points, then they may (not guaranteed to always happen though/ is at their discretion) ask for your consent to proceed with your visa application at reduced points. Happened with *Tauseef*.

2- you will receive a s57 notice about possibility of visa refusal. I think there are some experiences posted by members here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html* and on this thread too perhaps.

Edit: * = failure to verify employment and failed verification are completely different terms. With Tauseef it was a case of 'failure to (i.e. unable to) verify employment'


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kamalendra said:


> what happen if they could not contact one of them???? because my previous project is going to b phase out this month and will be handed over to management team,,,, and obviously they could not respond regarding my job over there in past....
> what is the solution mate??? i am really worried about previous employment verification
> 
> Please suggest


I advise you to remove those employments which can not be verified........If you continue with the employment which can not be verified............one will get PIC 4020....adverse information or natural justice or could not contact claimed employer..........and will be banned for certain years from approaching Immigration.........


Better avoid that employment and go ahead


----------



## Srin2908 (Apr 14, 2016)

*need help reg emp verification*

Hi Keeda,

I had like to ask your advice regarding my situation about emp verification
I have got employment verification 3 weeks ago for the current employer. My HR called me and asked me about PR application. I said Yes. Next question, they asked me, who gave you the RnR. I said, my immediate supervisor. However, HR complained me that supervisors are not authorized to write letters ( in my case, i got in a letterpad). I was afraid about the response of HR. 
As a result, they said, they will respond to DIBP, just by confirming by employment is genuine ( employment period, designation and department). They wont touch upon the RnR. Moreover, it's a confidential information and normally. we dont reveal outside. I am atleast satisfied that they won't give any adverse information

I dont know, how DIBP will treat ? 
If they can't able to verify RnR from HR? What do they do? 
Is there anything i can do now ?


thank you


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

Srin2908 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I had like to ask your advice regarding my situation about emp verification
> I have got employment verification 3 weeks ago for the current employer. My HR called me and asked me about PR application. I said Yes. Next question, they asked me, who gave you the RnR. I said, my immediate supervisor. However, HR complained me that supervisors are not authorized to write letters ( in my case, i got in a letterpad). I was afraid about the response of HR.
> ...



This should be ok. Most HR aren't allowed to disclose RnR and DIBP must be well aware of that.


----------



## Srin2908 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you w4s33m

If they cannot validate the RnR through HR, do they call to me? or to my supervisor? 
how does it normally goes to the next step?


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

Srin2908 said:


> Thank you w4s33m
> 
> If they cannot validate the RnR through HR, do they call to me? or to my supervisor?
> how does it normally goes to the next step?


In my case I got notified by my HR that DIBP had approached them. They sent across only my title and service information. Nothing related to RnR.

About 10 days later, I got a call from DIBP and the interview lasted about 30 min. lots of questions around jobs history, salaries, RnR etc.


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

Guys, 

I had got my overseas employment verified on Mar 16 . All good. 
On Mar 20, they called my Onshore employer early in the morning and the call was unattended. Since then, they didn't contact them neither I was contacted via email. 

Although on Mar 21, there was a phone call on my cell phone an I was sleeping. 

What's next ?


----------



## pbad2305 (Dec 20, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> I too would suggest use the SD just to keep things consistent. Moreover, your employer reference might have a date later than your assessment date. If they have to conduct a verification, they still would do it irrespective of whether it was a SD or employer reference.


Hi KeeDa heard a lot about you from Sultan and other guys. I would like to know if the CO or AHC person who calls can ask for details of your colleagues / subordinates, etc which is not mentioned in the Ref letter?


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> @kamalendra, we've seen employment verification at more than one employers: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-773.html#post8185778


Hello keeDa,,need some advice..
I lodged my 189 visa applocation on 21 october 2016..
CO contacted on 7 nov 2016
Responded with required documents on 15 nov 2016
Since then my status is assesment in progress
Its been near 5.5 months since visa lodge
I m really worried
can u suggest something ??
please

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Hello Guys. I just came to know that the Department of Home Affairs has done employment verification of my overseas work experience. I had claimed 5 points for 3 years of my employment with 3 employers. 

I heard from one of my employers and have contacted other 2 employers as well. As per my understanding, they wanted to verify my duration of the employment. The question here is, what are the chances of DHA contacting other 2 employers. Since my employer has already replied the email to the home affairs, when can I expect the grant? Praying with all my heart for the golden email. My lodgement was the 27th of May with the profession of Civil Engineer. Can you guys please put your thoughts in my case?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All,
I have a question on Assessment and future DIBP verification incase if I have to go through.

I work for Wipro and HR denied giving me a letter with RnR mentioned in it.

For the whole tenure of work with wipro which is 2.5 yrs I was on bench for 6+ monts and unpaid leave for 5+ months and maternity for 6 months.

Now For me to get SD, one of my colleagues ‘ A’ agreed to give me SD, but only for the recent months , she has been working with me. She joined wipro before me but was not a part of my project

Another of my colleague ‘B’ might be willing to give me another SD for the tenure I worked with her but not sure if she would give me for the bench time..

I have one more collegue ‘C’ who left the company and I can get a SD from him, but then he left earlier , so I still need to fill in the gap
What other supporting docs do I need to submit from this colleague C, if I take a SD from him.


On top of this I also heard that even though you have SD, you need reference letters from your leads or managers (2 of them) and need to get that attested too. Is this true, do we need this even after SD


Other question I have is, if we are unable to get the SD, can I just get a letter with rnr from my manager (not on company letter head) and get that attested by notary,, would that suffice all the criteria. Again these might be 2 letters too as I changed projects

Other Questions I have:
1. If DHS calls the HR,, what would they usually check with HR
2. Do I need to declare unpaid leave,, my paystubs for that time period says 0 as pay
3. can my collegue give me SD for time when I was on maternity.
4. Does DIBP contact HR from my past company I worked 8 yrs back,, like my first company
5. This first company on website has company start date as 2013 where as my experience with them is 2009 – 2010,, is it a problem


Other Supporting docs I can produce are:
1.	Paystubs with wipro logo
2.	Tax returns
3.	Offer letter
4.	Service letter / experience letter without RnR from wipro portal



Please suggest what should I do,, I am worried,, that I am unable to handle this so far


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. 
1. Do DoHA verify non relevant experience as well? That isn't a part of assessment nor I am claiming points for it. Will DoHA still verify it? 
2. As I marked it non relevant on my EOI can I exclude this in my visa application as well? But will mention in Form 80 and other docs? and neither I will supply any documents for it.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question on Assessment and future DIBP verification incase if I have to go through.
> 
> I work for Wipro and HR denied giving me a letter with RnR mentioned in it.
> ...


Non-relevant employment will not be verified and neither those on which points have not been claimed.


----------



## emilzaki (Apr 29, 2017)

Guys,
as I understand the case officer may call my employer to verify my employment.
My question is, how the co. verify educational history?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello guys Iam just new to this group. Iam claiming spouses points and she worked for only 2.5 years from 2011 July to Dec 2013 my point is she got hike in April 2013 and from there she was in to taxable income (9 months) before that her salary was below 2.5 lak per annum after 2013 Dec she didn't work I don't have form 16 or ITR so wht shots do now please suggest me


----------

